# 'Soft IVF'



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi All!

Has anyone heard/ followed a cycle of the so called 'soft' IVF? I think it uses far fewer ovarian stimulating drugs and follows the natural cycle so only one egg is used per time?

It seems to be much cheaper and less invasive. I think there is a clinic in London, Create Health which offers it as well as the usual stimulated cycles. Of course, the chance of success are slimmer as only using a single egg and putting back one embie.

Would really appreciate any other thoughts or experiences on the matter. We are currently on the NHS list for icsi and though, of course, I would do anything necessary to make our dream a reality, the idea of less drugs does appeal.

Thanks so much in advance,

Beegey


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's already an active thread for "Natural IVF" so you may like to chat to the ladies on there....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140920.0

Also, your questions been raised several times so rather than me repeating lots of information, if you use the search tool you'll find previous threads which you should find helpful....here's just a few I found quickly........search tool is always a good first port of call as you'll usually find your queries have already been answered 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138269.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135203.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134648.0

and here's link to Create's website

http://www.createhealth.org/index.htm

Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Minxy! Doh  

Will explore x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No worries


----------

